# Running on pavement to file nails??



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It does keep the nails from growing AS FAST as they would otherwise, but you still need to trim the nails after a while. Unfortunately. 

A downside to consider is that if you have a dog you walk on rough pavement or whatever, they are more likely to get 'black' nails. Which can be somewhat tricky to clip because you can't see where the quik is.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

In my recent thread I mention Bailey's nail issues. I tried to have the vet do it once and she went crazy on him. He told me to run her on the pavement so he must think it's ok. It does seem to decrease the frequency of clipping, but I find I still need to have them clipped. It also seems to do more for the back than the front.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Google search "Tuckers Nail Trim" and if your'e having trouble, contact a professional.

Local vets send a lot of dogs our way for training and it goes surprisingly fast. Interestingly, we tend to be able to cut the nails sooner than the owners can.... the current thought is that some owners are progressing too fast and not picking up on stress signs frm the dog.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I would think it best to help her thru the experience of nail trimming. Our trainer showed us a great way to do it... and it all revolves around treats! Pull out the nail clipper and the treats. Have it near her and let her sniff it and when she does praise and treats. Start to pet her using it... and praise and treats. Take your time to do this... several times a day, for as long as it takes for her to be comfortable with having it near her. Then you progress slowly. Start to hold her paw and have the clipper near, P & T. Eventually what you want to get up to is having her allow you to put the file around the nail (without clipping), then remove it, P & T. Once she's fully comfortable with that take just a sliver off one of the nails, and P & T immensely!! She may never love having it done (ours don't), but I can do it and have them resting on their side while I do. The only thing they do now is pull the leg back from time to time. 

I'd say tho that less is more, esp. in the beginning. So long as you can go time and again without cutting the quick her confidence in you will grow.

Best of luck... give her a BIG squeeze for me will ya!!

Sandra


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just grit my teeth and do it. I like really short nails, too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Running a dog on pavement to trim nails is not ideal - the concussion of running on a hard surface is, to me, not worth it. Some dogs that will not allow their nails to be trimmed _will _actually allow them to be ground. Try a Dremel.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh you can also try just squeezing her nails with your fingers, and praising her and treating her


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys!! 

Unfortunately, last weekend when Kevin was trimming her nails, he DID hit the quick  She moved her nail at the last second and he got her pretty good... it hadn't happened before...so he is obviously VERY nervous to try it again... 

PG - we don't have a Dremel, but we have the pedipaws, and she will only let us touch it to her nail for 1 second before she pulls away....but I THINK that might be a viable option eventually...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a hard time getting Ranger's nails short enough, too. He's okay with his nails but has started getting fussy since I quicked him once and another time must have come close. It's been 6 weeks since I last walked him on cement and his nails are getting longer than they ever did, even with clipping them regularly since I can only take off a little bit at a time and even then he fusses if I do it more than once every two weeks. 

When he walked on the pavement for 60 min or more a day, his nails were shorter AND I could still take the tips off without bugging him. I'm looking at getting a dremel for him and then spending awhile conditioning him to the noise. I hate how long his nails are, but I also hate that he's getting fussy about getting them done.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

We use a dremmel. Bought it from Cnd Tire. Lucy has mostly white nails, but it's still difficult to see where her quick is. With the dremmel I'm much more confident that I'll see it before I do too much damage. I tried Steph's pedi paws once and found it didn't have enough umph to get the job done as quick as I wanted.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Luci said:


> We use a dremmel. Bought it from Cnd Tire. Lucy has mostly white nails, but it's still difficult to see where her quick is. With the dremmel I'm much more confident that I'll see it before I do too much damage. I tried Steph's pedi paws once and found it didn't have enough umph to get the job done as quick as I wanted.


How much do they cost?? And - how did you get her used to the sound?? My girls hear that buzzing noise and they want no part of it! Is the dremmel quieter than the pedi paws?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Pedipaws stinks...it might work great for itty bitty toy dogs but I find it worthless for my dogs. Get a "real" grinder.  

It really helps if you have a grooming table you can loop the dogs up onto.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PediPaws are a ripoff.
Spend the money and get a Dremel. You will find dozens of other uses for it besides doig nails (uses that it is actually _made _for - lol).
It is much quieter, as well. Mine is a 2 speed and I find that dogs do better with it on high. I also rx putting cotton balls in their ears when using it (at least at first) as it muffles any sound that might make them anxious.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have this cordless dremel:







http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-750-02-Minimite-4-8-Volt-Two-Speed/dp/B0000302Y1/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1277141908&sr=8-3

I LOVE it. All of my dogs have done well, though we still have to have someone hold a plate with peanut butter smeared on it for Jasper. They are much better than they are when the vet clips their nails. Actually, she's only had to do their nails once in the last 6 months, used to be every month.

Good idea about the cottonballs PG. I'll try that with Jasper the next time.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Thanks for the advice guys!!
> 
> Unfortunately, last weekend when Kevin was trimming her nails, he DID hit the quick  She moved her nail at the last second and he got her pretty good... it hadn't happened before...so he is obviously VERY nervous to try it again...
> 
> PG - we don't have a Dremel, but we have the pedipaws, and she will only let us touch it to her nail for 1 second before she pulls away....but I THINK that might be a viable option eventually...


Poor Burgy! 
I actually had a HUGE breakthrough last week with Molson and the pedi-paws! The batteries in the stupid thing are almost dead but I still managed to get Jay to distract Molson enough with treats and petting to sort-of fille down 12 of his nails!! Mr. "I-run-and-hide-in-the-corner-upstairs-whenever-my-mom-opens-up-the-drawer-where-the-clippers-and-pedi-paws-is-kept" :doh: actually let me get my hands on his feet! It was after a long walk/playtime outside when he was really tired and the treats and brushing just totally put him in la-la land. Hopefully Burgundy comes around too! 

I'm going to buy a real dremel later this week and try again, hopefully with just as much success because the pedi-paws really is useless... I think that we at least desensitized him to the noise and feeling a little bit with it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Comet was like that. He could grow Eagle Talons in a week I think...

The problem with Pavement is heat. In the summer, it can take just seconds to hurt the pups paws.

Concrete is much easier on them, but even that can get too hot.

You may have to take him to the vet to use a Grinder if it's that bad.

Gilmour is very bad at this too, but between myself and his breeder we manage to get through it.



mm03gn said:


> We have been having a heck of a time cutting Burgundy's nails... She will cry out in pain before we even CUT the nail...and we just can't do it, she is such a baby...lol.
> 
> There is a park by our house that has a blacktop that we can throw a ball on...and it seems to do a good job at filing her nails, however I am concerned with the running on pavement...
> 
> ...


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=MfnNY1NDZJgh0HzH7Ks6h43tnG32JgTKxNL7yhFDmf1QjFFfVdnb!-1672902120?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443281685&bmUID=1277142925215

I've got this one and it has a variety of speeds. I use it on 2 or 3. To be honest we started when Lucy was a little pup and could just be held to be restrained. Now she's used to it. She doesn't like it and she pulls her first paw back and fights a bit, then gives up. 

I'd like a cordless one or at least a flexible head attachment.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I have an Oster grinder. Tess hates having her nails clipped ( that is: by me...Rose, her breeder, can do it without any fuss...), but she tolerates the grinder. I took a few days sitting on the ground with her with treats to get her used to the sound and the feeling. I only use it on her front paws, as her back paws don't have very long nails. We walk a lot on pavement, which helps with the back paws.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Mila detests having her nails trimmed, and squeals before the clippers even touch her. She's OK when they're trimmed at the vet's. To make things worse, her back toes are deformed and the nails tend to turn toward the pads when they're still short. My vet used to use the Dremel on Jackson's nails, so maybe I should get one and introduce it to Mila. Tia doesn't like nail trims, but she tolerates pretty much anything.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

I have to walk Finn on pavements and roads every day to get to the park or beach or anywhere and it keeps his nails nice and short I barely ever cut them. I have noticed though that when it is hot out he prefers to walk on the grass beside the pavements so I think its fine for dogs to walk or run on them once it isn't too hot.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Running on hard surfaces is extremely hard on their bones/joints.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Running on hard surfaces is extremely hard on their bones/joints.


I had never heard that before, good to know. Finn is always on a leash when I walk him on paths or roads so he actually only walks on them I just assumed running would be ok too. He does his running in fields or at the beach . The everyday walking on pavements helps keep his nails short though.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

My dogs do a lot walking and running on the beach (sand). I tend to view it as "God's emery board". We still need to cut the nails (or amputate the leg as you would think from their reaction), but not nearly as often. 

If you could get Burgandy to some sand to walk in it might be better than the pavement running.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

booklady said:


> My dogs do a lot walking and running on the beach (sand). I tend to view it as "God's emery board". We still need to cut the nails (or amputate the leg as you would think from their reaction), but not nearly as often.
> 
> If you could get Burgandy to some sand to walk in it might be better than the pavement running.


Hmmm that is very interesting!

There are only a couple of beaches right near us, and dogs are strictly forbidden. I will put my thinking cap on though for that one!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, it really can be quite a fight clipping nails. Lexi absolutely hates it, and I have trimmed her nails since she was 8 weeks old. It seems with her, the older she gets, the worse it gets! It takes both Dan and I to trim them, she is so strong. Treats don't help either. :-( With Brody, we think something must have happened before we got him from Rescue, that involved holding him by the feet, or tying his feet together. He doesn't like to have his feet held at all, even if you aren't trimming his nails, and gets almost in a panic from it. He does trust me now with it....but still fights it every time. Klondike is the best at it. He is very patient, and lets me clip them. I know I could never get my three to hold still long enough to use a dremmel on them. Even my little Doxie Ruby hates her nails clipped, and she will be 16 in September.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

3SweetGoldens said:


> Yes, it really can be quite a fight clipping nails. Lexi absolutely hates it, and I have trimmed her nails since she was 8 weeks old. It seems with her, the older she gets, the worse it gets! It takes both Dan and I to trim them, she is so strong. Treats don't help either. :-( With Brody, we think something must have happened before we got him from Rescue, that involved holding him by the feet, or tying his feet together. He doesn't like to have his feet held at all, even if you aren't trimming his nails, and gets almost in a panic from it. He does trust me now with it....but still fights it every time. Klondike is the best at it. He is very patient, and lets me clip them. I know I could never get my three to hold still long enough to use a dremmel on them. Even my little Doxie Ruby hates her nails clipped, and she will be 16 in September.


 
Dachshunds, Bassett Hound, Frenchies and other breeds with short, , "bent" legs are known for not liking their their nails trimmed - it _is _very uncomfortable for them because of their structure. Most, however, _will _allow them to be Dremmeled. Any dog that I've ever had that hated trimming would tolerate the Dremel much more readily.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I dont have any tips for nail trimming but Im glad I read this thread. Im gonna convince BF to get a dremel now. Youd think out a ginormous tool box and a whole garage he would have one but nope he doesnt......Looks like Im gonna give him an excuse to get another SnapOn tool....for me...haha


----------

